# Light not working even after changing bulb



## Passport1 (24 Sep 2014)

Hi
The light in one of the bedrooms not working. Flicked the switch and bulb just flashed like bulb blown (it one of the energy efficient bulbs) Thought was just the bulb blown
Put in new bulb and still no light when flick the switch

Tried to old bulb in another light fitting and bulb is working
What could be wrong here?
Could a fuse be gone in the wall switch that needs replacing or something in the circuitry inside the white plastic covering up at ceiling level

Its your standard ceiling light with the white ceiling fitting and white  cable hanging from the ceiling
Thanks


----------



## flowerman (25 Sep 2014)

Passport1 said:


> Hi
> The light in one of the bedrooms not working. Flicked the switch and bulb just flashed like bulb blown (it one of the energy efficient bulbs) Thought was just the bulb blown
> Put in new bulb and still no light when flick the switch
> 
> ...


 
Me rekons a loose terminal connection or brittle/broken terminal connection on either the switch plate or at the ceiling rose.It could also be that the actual switch mechanism on the light switch plate has failed.

Before doing any work on the ceiling rose of wall plate,isolate the rcb for that light on your consumer board.That way you can safely work on the light and not be fried.

If you need a new white single switch plate then they cost a mere 2 euro in an electrical wholesalers.


----------

